# dictionary advertisements



## mkellogg

Hi everybody, 

You might have noticed that there are different types of advertisements showing in the dictionary now.  If you see anything questionable or tasteless, please 


 First take a "screen shot" (photo) of the advertisement.  See post #5 below if you need help taking a screen shot.
 Second, get the URL of the advertisement.   Sometimes you can right-click the ad  and choose "Copy shortcut" or "Copy link location."  Other times, you just have to click the  ad to see what site URL it takes you to.
Third, click the "report an inappropriate ad" link that appears below the advertisement on the right side of the dictionary page.  Reporting instructions will open in a new tab.  Note the ad network information in bold font.
Finally, follow the reporting instructions to send the screen shot, the ad URL, and the ad network information to me (the WordReference administrator) by email.
 What do I consider tasteless?  You probably know it when you see it, but here is a list of common offenders:
 - "You are a winner" ads, "you have a message"
 - blinking, audio
- teeth whitening
 - ads promoting cursors, screensavers, toolbars, some ringtone ads are OK, most aren't
 - ads that lead to a form to harvest your email address for spam
- ads that expand when you mouse over them

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## scj

Dear Mr. Kellogg,

I think that you have an amazing site, and I use it constantly to study.  I think the animated ads are very distracting as I am trying to learn, but I know I am drinking your bandwidth like water and you must be able to sustain this effort somehow.  I wish to suggest a membership/subscription version of this site with non-animated ads only. 
Thank you


----------



## scotu

In the WordReference dictionary a new phallic pop-up ad accompanied by an obnoxious siren called _Thermometer of Love_ has begun assaulting users. 

In my opinion, this pop-up and it's accompanying siren are both vulgar and annoying. But if it helps pay the rent...I try to learn to like it.

scotu

example


----------



## ireney

You should send a picture attached to an e-mail to Mike (Kellogg).


----------



## jann

For those who need a little more detail about capturing a screen shot:

First, make sure the dictionary page with the offensive ad is displayed on your screen.
Then...

Windows XP or older:


Windows XP, etc.: Push the "PrtSc" (print screen) key, usually located near the top right of the keyboard.  Laptop users may need to push the "Fn" (function) and "PrtSc" keys together.
Open Paint (Start > Programs > Accessories > Paint)
Press Ctrl+V or use Edit > Paste to paste the screen shot into Paint.
Save the image on your desktop as a png, jpg, or bmp format.

Win10, Windows 7, Windows Vista

Use the Snipping Tool:  In the Vista Start Menu, type _snip_ in the searchbox and it will come up.  In Windows 7 go to Start > All Programs > Accessories > Snipping Tool  (or press the Windows Key and then touch the letter S).  Use the Tool to take a snapshot of your screen, and save the image on your desktop as a png, jpg, or bmp format.

Mac OS X

Press command-shift-4 and you will be able to save an image of your screen directly as a file on your desktop.
Still need help?  Google is your friend...


----------



## Maddiespan

I just heard the same ad twice about finger condoms/safe sex. Being that this is an educational site, I recommend that this be removed.  It is most incomfortable as a teacher to use the site in front of the class and have this video blast out of the speakers. Thank you


----------



## Peterdg

Maddiespan said:


> I just heard the same ad twice about finger condoms/safe sex. Being that this is an educational site, I recommend that this be removed.  It is most incomfortable as a teacher to use the site in front of the class and have this video blast out of the speakers. Thank you


PLease look here.

Basically, when there is an ad that you find offensive, there is a link next to the ad that you can click to report the offensive/inappropriate ad.


----------



## toyka96

Hello Mr. Kellog, thanks for the advice. What's your e-mail for the screenshots? I keep getting the ads too, but only since I got to France. Does this mean that my computer has a virus? Many thanks, K


----------



## mkellogg

toyka96 said:


> What's your e-mail for the screenshots


Send it to the fourm07 email address that you get your forum emails from.

Are you infected?  I can't say right now. If the ads are sexual in nature then possibly yes.  A virus scan is always a good idea when you suspect something anyway.


----------



## Mr.Dent

I have not seen any questionable or tasteless ads. However, sometimes the ads take so long to fully load in my browser that everything hangs; I can't even type anything until the ad has finished loading. This has been an issue on and off for awhile now. I finally have resorted to turning Adblocker on.
I use the latest up to date version of Firefox. My Adobe flash player is up to date. My computer is less than one year old and reasonably fast and powerful.


----------



## Kelly B

Hi! they're not tasteless and it's not a specific one, and I was too slow to capture the most recent one I noticed, I'm sorry. But I hate the ads accompanied by sound. *HATE THEM*. I'll have a tab open to a dictionary page while I'm happily working on a completely different tab, and suddenly an ad will come pouring out my speakers while I'm not even looking at the source. And it's always the WR dictionary page that's the culprit.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi, Kelly.



Kelly B said:


> But I hate the ads accompanied by sound.


And I am infuriated that ads like that get through.  Ads with sound (without your interaction first) should not be showing.  Try to figure out what ad is causing it. A screenshot is best, but a company name works as well.


----------

